# Is newspaper ok to use?



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

I have only just started using newspaper to line the bottom of my tanks. 
The mice love ripping it all up and it keeps them busy for ages, which is great but I am a bit worried about any toxins there might be in the actual paper. 
Can anyone advise me on this? Thanks


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm guessing newspaper is fine as long as its a vegetable based ink otherwise it will be toxic. I use asda smartprice sheets of plain A4 paper and same brand tissues in my cages and they love it too. Half the time they have no floor because theyve stuffed it all into their nests lol


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I was thinking of putting newspapers through the shredder this winter for the rodents now they are living outside, hopefully because its already shredded they won't have the urge to tear it much more


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

i use newspaper.I don't shred it as I think ripping it up gives them something to do.It can make white mice look a bit grubby,the ink rubs off to a certain extent I suppose.I make a tent shape and put a bit of hay inside,they then make a lovely nest out of it.I've got everyone saving papers.Anyone that shows needs to remember to replace it with an alternative a week or two prior to the show so there is no grubby ink marks on the coat.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

yes, we used to keep guinea pigs on newspaper and by the end of the week we could read the articles off the back of my albino- was hilarious.


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay, cheers for all the replies guys. I am going to carry on using it then. It has cut cage cleaning in half and they don't seem to smell as much. And I know they love tearing it, moving it and burrowing under it. Nice tip about the tent, might try that some time.


----------

